# Cisco VS HP VS Alcatel



## eng_ahmedas (May 23, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I hope to find you all in very good health. I want to ask your opinion about something. My company will buy access switches. I want to know how to arrange the following products from the best to the worst and if I want to give them marks from 100. Can you help me? I want to arrange them based on the performance, stability and for sure vendor reputation.

The products are:

1) Cisco:
WS-C2960-24PC-L

2) HP
HP E2610-24-PoE

3) Alcatel
OmniStack 6224P
Omniswitch 6850-24

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

Cisco, HP, Alcatel. In that order. Cisco's are probably the most used in the industry, followed closely by HP. I don't know anyone that has Alcatel equipment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2011)

Don't forget Juniper


----------



## bbzz (May 23, 2011)

Without a doubt CISCO switch, for enterprise environment. IOS offers much finer details than JunOS.
Also, if you can afford go for layer 3 switch.


----------

